
Twitter can help you produce great content if you have ADHD - andyjpb
https://twitter.com/Foone/status/1066547670477488128
======
Porthos9K
Being a Nazi or a TERF probably helps, too. Fuck social media.

~~~
navjack27
Woah there bucko

~~~
Porthos9K
What's your problem?

